# 5 Best Indian Restaurants in Dubai



## Raziasheikh (Apr 3, 2014)

Dubai based Indian food lover check out 5 Best Indian Restaurants in Dubai.
1] iZ Indian Restaurant 
2] Peppermill
3] Patiala 
4] Indego by Vineet 
5] Options by Sanjeev Kapoor
Suggest your best...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Can't beat Bombay Chowpatty for excellent dosas and butter chicken. Fantastic value for money too.

:tongue:


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm racist so I don't think there's any value in spending loads on an Indian meal. It's all spicy brown muck at the end of the day.

My favourite is Gazebo. Excellent stuff. They have several locations around the city.

Calicut Paragon in Karama is fantastic if you like spicy South Indian/Kerali food.

Manvaar in Karama is also great for Rajasthani.

Kamat (vegetarian twin to Gazebo) does excellent thali platters for only 19 AED. Great value.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> I'm racist so I don't think there's any value in spending loads on an Indian meal. It's all spicy brown muck at the end of the day.


After paying for a meal at Asha's, I'm nudging towards that direction too. You can't charge 90 Dhs for a portion of Butter Chicken no matter how good it is (which it really wasn't).


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I'm racist so I don't think there's any value in spending loads on an Indian meal. It's all spicy brown muck at the end of the day.
> 
> My favourite is Gazebo. Excellent stuff. They have several locations around the city.
> 
> ...


All the desis I know avoid Gazebo like the plague.


----------



## Raziasheikh (Apr 3, 2014)

Elphaba said:


> Can't beat Bombay Chowpatty for excellent dosas and butter chicken. Fantastic value for money too.
> 
> :tongue:


Yeah I also heard about Bombay Chowpatty


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

But the place is full of Indian diners whenever I go there?

And it was an Indian who got me onto Gazebo. 

What gives?



Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> All the desis I know avoid Gazebo like the plague.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> But the place is full of Indian diners whenever I go there?
> 
> And it was an Indian who got me onto Gazebo.
> 
> What gives?


Couldn't tell you, but the ones I know don't rate it at all.


----------



## Raziasheikh (Apr 3, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> But the place is full of Indian diners whenever I go there?
> 
> And it was an Indian who got me onto Gazebo.
> 
> What gives?


You mean to say Menu? then check out Gazebo Menu Here


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> All the desis I know avoid Gazebo like the plague.





TallyHo said:


> But the place is full of Indian diners whenever I go there?
> 
> And it was an Indian who got me onto Gazebo.
> 
> What gives?


Half of Dubai is probably Indian so obviously you will get different views.
I had heard from a few Indians that it is "good", but I personally would never go back there again - nothing special.

Kamath's is okay - but again not worth the hype. You can easily go to Karama to a no name restaurant and get similar food at cheaper rates.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

It might be Pakistani rather than Indian, but I'd go with Karachi Darbar.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Good thread, I have been trying to find a decent place for ages.

I will say avoid Bunny's in JLT, it's over priced and not worth it.


----------



## AsadRoman (Jul 31, 2012)

i would like to go karachi darbar or marco polo


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

two thumbs up for Karachi Darbar in Karama by the parking lot near the fake goods market in the winter time, and the newish one by Sana Fashions facing Sheikh Rashid Road in the summer. I was told by my Pakistani buddy that it is Indian, not Pakistani  Oh well...who cares, just love having their grilled chicken tikka! 

Also second Bombay Chowpatty behind Regis Park Hotel for the good value dosa and chats!

Bikanerwala across the street has some very yummy dessert too!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't waste my time with restaurants. I suck up to my indian friends at work and get them to invite me over for an authentic home cooked meal.
Finger lckin good!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> two thumbs up for Karachi Darbar in Karama by the parking lot near the fake goods market in the winter time, and the newish one by Sana Fashions facing Sheikh Rashid Road in the summer. I was told by my Pakistani buddy that it is Indian, not Pakistani  Oh well...who cares, just love having their grilled chicken tikka!


Haggling for knock-off watches in Karama followed by some mutton handi and roti, pretty much required when friends are in town for the first time.


----------

